# mbuna skinny/sunken bellies?



## plo589 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've done a little searching on these message boards about what could be going on with my fish, but wanted to confirm, and see what ppl might recommend.

Tank currently has 7 juvenile mbuna: 3 lab. sp. mbamba (yellow fin mbamba), and 4 metriaclima mbweca. I got the mbweca from Dave's in April, and the mbamba from an LFS in June.

*Tank details*
Standard 55 gallon
Filtration: Aquaclear 500 and Marineland Emperor 280
Tank temp: 79
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 10-20
pH: 8.2

I feed them once a day with NLS small fish formula, and all of them eat well (I witness all of them actually eating the food; none is spitting food out). Then, starting a couple weeks ago, i lost 2 of the mbambas. They appeared to be eating just fine, up until I found them dead. But, i've noticed these fish also appear to have kind of skinny bellies, or "caved in" bellies. There is some chasing and nipping between the fish, but I don't witness full-on fish fights (locking jaws, etc.) much at all. Then again, the mbambas generally stick to the mid-level of the tank, while the mbweca (more mature) roam the lower areas among the rock work, so they might be a little intimidated, but I don't think I see any hiding or anything to suggest they're stressed from the mbweca.

I have not seen any clear/stringy looking feces. From what I've seen in other posts, it sounds like the sunken belly/skinny belly is due to a parasite? If people could give their thoughts on that, and what they'd recommend for treatment, that'd be great. Thanks.

ALSO, attaching 2 pics. Getting them sit still is nearly impossible, especially when they think I'm about to feed them haha:


----------



## Lupine (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a common symptom of Mycobateriosis. I hope that's not what it is because it's a huge pain and there is no real cure. I also do not think you're feeding them often enough. I feed my juveniles twice a day, because I'm not home to feed them more. Are your fish still eating?


----------



## plo589 (Sep 10, 2012)

I suppose I could feed them more. I've just always been cautious about overfeeding them. I fed them a couple hours ago, and all are still eating.

I'll look up this mycobateriosis you mentioned. I guess I'm glad they got this now, rather than down the road after I've had them for a long time.


----------



## plo589 (Sep 10, 2012)

um, so, I just read that this is the bacteria that causes tuberculosis. pretty sure at this point I'm just going to consider my own health, rather than the health of my fish, hah. what have I gotten into here...


----------



## Lupine (Mar 20, 2013)

plo589 said:


> um, so, I just read that this is the bacteria that causes tuberculosis. pretty sure at this point I'm just going to consider my own health, rather than the health of my fish, hah. what have I gotten into here...


It is in fact NOT the same bacteria that causes TB in humans and mammals. It is from the same genus. You can however get skin ulcerations from sticking your hand in a tank with it when you've got an open wound.


----------



## plo589 (Sep 10, 2012)

Are there any others who might want to chime in, who has experience with anything that looks like this?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Since mycobacteriosis is largely untreatable, I'd treat for parasites with PraziPro.


----------



## plo589 (Sep 10, 2012)

So I just dosed the tank w/ API's General Cure, which has metronidazole and praziquantel. I soaked some pellets in a cup of tank water with some of the meds too, so hopefully it gets in there system too (though the "bath" method is why the directions call for).

I'll update in the next couple of days.

Thanks for the help!


----------

